# Siachen- PAK ARMY PICS



## Lockheed F-16



Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Xeric

A wonderful place, though it takes its toll over the human but it is worth watching.

Siachen-The valley of Black Roses.

And i have been there!!


----------



## Beskar

These pictures are from the photography collection with captions called 'War Above The Clouds'. It's quite amazing. I have a hard copy of the original book/pictorial.

Good job lockheed! Brings back memories


----------



## Xeric

Bezerk said:


> These pictures are from the photography collection with captions called 'War Above The Clouds'. It's quite amazing. I have a hard copy of the original book/pictorial.
> 
> Good job lockheed! Brings back memories



Ya, i have read that book ten times.

BTW i required these pics once and found them online, i dont remember the site but i think it was regarding that book.

Wonderful book and pics indeed.


----------



## Super Falcon

i salute these soldiers who survive such in a imense conditions only for us to sleep well at night i want to tell them we cxannot forget u all of our life and what ever we can do for u we cant even because their is no match of things which u do for us


----------



## godsavetheworld

Great thread. 

*SIACHEN PICS*

*Indian Side SIACHEN: *





An Indian soldier in full gear.






World's highest airfield used by IAF.











Base Camp.






Soldiers take some rest after returning from patrol duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## godsavetheworld

*PAKISTANI SIDE OF SIACHEN*





A Pakistani soldier training











Pakistani soldiers at their camp.






PA base in SIACHEN






Pakistani soldiers doing rope crossing of a glacial river.






PA soldiers take break on the glacier.






PA HQ in Siachen.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## godsavetheworld

SIACHEN EXPLAINED

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Would like to see Pak bases and capabilities upgraded in this region. The conditions are still very bad for the average soldier.


----------



## Beskar

godsavetheworld said:


> PA base in SIACHEN



^^ That's not just ANY base, It's a one of a kind in the world. Never mind, I'll do the honours.





_The army base at Gyari, the *highest battalion headquarters in the world*, home to some of the estimated 3,000 Pakistani soldiers on Siachen _

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blackpearl

_The army base at Gyari, the *highest battalion headquarters in the world*, home to some of the estimated 3,000 Pakistani soldiers on Siachen _[/QUOTE]

Well this picture is of one of the 2 battalion headquarters of Pakistan Army at Siachen. This place is Gyari, at 13,000 feet altitude. One can see the magnificient verticle glacier hanging in the background. This is not the highest headquarters. 

Actually, the world highest Battalion Headquarters, is at Gyong sector, Siachen, at 14,000 feet altitude. These two places, become the base camps for Army soldiers in Siachen.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## white_pawn

The Siachen Glacier is located in the eastern Karakoram range in the Himalaya Mountains along the disputed India-Pakistan border at about 35°30&#8242;N 77°00&#8242;E&#65279; / &#65279;35.5°N 77.0°E&#65279; / 35.5; 77.0. India controls all of the Siachen Glacier itself, including all tributary glaciers. At 70 km long, it is the longest glacier in the Karakoram and second-longest in the world's non-polar areas.[5] It falls from an altitude of 5,753 m (18,875 ft) above sea level at its source at Indira Col (pass) on the China border down to 3,620 m (11,875 ft) at its snout.

The Siachen Glacier lies south of the great watershed that separates China from the Indian subcontinent in the extensively glaciated portion of the Karakoram that is sometimes called the "Third Pole." The glacier lies between the Saltoro Ridge immediately to the west and the main Karakoram range to the east. The Saltoro Ridge originates in the north from the Sia Kangri peak on the China border in the Karakoram range. The crest of the Saltoro Ridge's altitudes range from 5,450 to 7,720 m (17,880 to 25,330 feet). The major passes on this ridge are, from north to south, Sia La at 5,589 m (18,336 ft), Bilafond La at 5,450 m (17,880 ft), and Gyong La at 5,689 m (18,665 ft) The average winter snowfall is 10.5 m (35 ft) and temperatures can dip to -50 degrees Celsius (-58 degrees Fahrenheit). Including all tributary glaciers, the Siachen Glacier system covers about 700 square kilometers.

The world's highest helipad, built by India, is located in the Siachen Glacier at a height of 21,000 feet (6400 m) above the sea level. [6]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## falsini

ALLAH O AKBAR!!
Pakistan's armed forces are capable of doing anything, we have shown it in the past. We as a nation have to understand the real threats to our national security and have to deploy a strong foreign policy. Our politicans have to stop backin USA.


----------



## moha199

By the way this thread is named as Re: Siachen- PAK ARMY PICS.... Then what our Indian fellows are doing posting Indian pictures. I guess some one really thought to put some pictures up because he couldn't take it. Poor you hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Blackwater said:


> Well this picture is of one of the 2 battalion headquarters of Pakistan Army at Siachen. This place is Gyari, at 13,000 feet altitude. One can see the magnificient verticle glacier hanging in the background. This is not the highest headquarters.
> 
> Actually, the world highest Battalion Headquarters, is at Gyong sector, Siachen, at 14,000 feet altitude. These two places, become the base camps for Army soldiers in Siachen.


^^And it also has the world's highest Table tennis Court!


Kharian_Beast said:


> Would like to see Pak bases and capabilities upgraded in this region. The conditions are still very bad for the average soldier.


Well, KB, they are much much better now as compared to the 80s, when the troops were rushed there in khaki Jerseys and DMS boots.

Alot of improvement has gone in both in term of living conditions and high altitude clothing equipment, though it is still worst then hell!

God Bless the men who serve there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Oh Allah grant me strength!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah GOD bless Pakistan and our armed forces we are all very proud of you!!


----------



## NEHA

Great.........


----------



## Xeric

Who Dares...!!


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

enigma947 said:


>



this reminds me of saif ul mallook lake... when i went there in winter, on my way i saw commandos doin this. and i was lik man they are having fun.... asked my dad if we could stop and i could do the samething but NO we didnt stop
btw i was only 14 or 15 at that time


----------



## Xeric

ajpirzada said:


> this reminds me of saif ul mallook lake... when i went there in winter, on my way i saw commandos doin this. and i was lik man they are having fun.... asked my dad if we could stop and i could do the samething but NO we didnt stop
> btw i was only 14 or 15 at that time



Come one Zada, dont compare saif ul malook sliding with this one 
You do there for fun, this is done in Siachen to save lives from bullets that have followed you.

Though this sliding thing is not allowed, it can get you lost or you may land inside a Craves!


----------



## ajpirzada

enigma947 said:


> Come one Zada, dont compare saif ul malook sliding with this one
> You do there for fun, this is done in Siachen to save lives from bullets that have followed you.
> 
> Though this sliding thing is not allowed, it can get you lost or you may land inside a Craves!



im only having fun


----------



## Xeric

ajpirzada said:


> im only having fun



i know that bro!
Well did you ever managed to experience the sliding thing again or not?
Lemme tell you it really is cool, especially when you falling from ...like... a 1000 ft....


----------



## ajpirzada

enigma947 said:


> i know that bro!
> Well did you ever managed to experience the sliding thing again or not?
> Lemme tell you it really is cool, especially when you falling from ...like... a 1000 ft....



ya i did manage to experiance a different one later but it ended in lik 10sec... small one
that 1000ft slide must be cool but i dont really think if i am interested... ill leave it for my soldiers to enjoy that one


----------



## scshqgcm

well done,man


----------



## pakomar

Allah O Akbar

proud to be Pakistani


----------



## Ahassan

*purani yadein!!!!*


----------



## fahmad321

Cool pics bhai


----------



## fahmad321

thanks .


----------



## fahmad321

thanks ..


----------



## harun786

good one mate


----------



## pakomar

keep this post alive
more pictures
keep it coming


----------



## Bhairava

Both armies pictures are great


----------



## IBRIS

*Indian Army in Siachin*


----------



## PakSher

Watch Pakistan Army Siachin Video:







---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

Pakistan Army Siachin Video Part2:


----------



## PakSher

Pak Army Siachin Video 3:


----------



## IBRIS

*India allows trekking in Siachen*





*Indian Army Warfare In The Extreme Cold: Siachen Special*


----------



## PakSher

Mods: The Indians can open a separate thread under Indian defence and not litter Indian stuff all over the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thebrownguy

Guys its PAK army pics, kindly read the topic of the thread before posting. Paksher please watch your words.


----------



## PakSher

Indian Defence is dedicated for all topics related to India. Indian Defence does not even allow the Pakistanis to have a forum there, so please appreciate what you have here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

reminds me of the famous serial "Alpha Bravo Charlie"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

IBRIS said:


> *India allows trekking in Siachen*
> YouTube - India allows trekking in Siachen
> 
> *Indian Army Warfare In The Extreme Cold: Siachen Special*
> YouTube - Warfare In The Extreme Cold: Siachen Special
> 
> YouTube - Warfare In Extreme Cold: Siachen Special 2
> YouTube - The Siachen Glacier - Indian Army




Can't you see this thread is for Pak Army in Siachen. Or you too biased to realize this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

I request MOD to delete all the unrelated off topic indian siachin pix and videos.
and i can make a separate thread for Indian siachin stuff, its so hard but i'll make it.
Yeah i can do that and its free.
Wot say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SurvivoR

Unfortunately the mods are too slack in this forum. This is definitely one area where this forum could do with a lot of improvement and unfortunately we can not expect any improvement of behavior from the indians, since either they are too dumb to read the title of the threads or they do it purposely to ruin a thread related to Pakistan; so our only bet are the so called Mods who either don't bother to uphold the quality of this forum or are maybe a bit challenged in the decision making department. 

Irrelevant stuff posted by the indians in every other thread explicitly and specifically relating to Pakistan has reached a level where one is simply put off by the standards upheld by the Mods.

Wake UP MODS!!!!!


----------



## thebrownguy

One guy posted stuff and you guys start ranting about all the Indians. Get a life and carry on with the thread.


----------



## Areesh

thebrownguy said:


> One guy posted stuff and you guys start ranting about all the Indians. Get a life and carry on with the thread.



No body is ranting against him. He purposely tried to ruin the thread with those pics and videos so he is receiving what he deserves.


----------



## Areesh

Salute to these guys. They are the real heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chachachoudhary

Indian members, please transfer all indian army pics on siachen to the below-linked thread. Thank you.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/61679-nerves-steel-indian-army-siachen.html


----------



## hillman32

*Some of you people must have been amazed when Indian Army High Command opposed any settlement of Siachin Glacier Dispute, suggested by their political masters many times in the past.

What Strategic significance that far flung area could have? That is a wasteland - nothing but inhospitable terrain covered with snow mile and miles.

In fact, Siachin deployment is biggest source of illegal money for rich and infamous generals of Indian Army.

These General Officers are minting enormous amount of money from the contractors who supply rations, clothing, oil and equipment in Saichin.

A place where a Chappatti costs 750 rupees. A place where can of kerosene oil costs 5000 rupees. And so on.

There is a nexus of Supply Contractors and Indian Military General who are making unbelievable amount of money.

Blood of poor Indian solders is being shed there and they suffer physically, emotionally and psychologically, where as they Generals are securing future of their sons and daughters by pilling up Indian Rupees and US dollars in their local and swiss accounts.

That is the real significance of Siachin Glacier for Indian Army High Command.*


----------



## keyboard

hillman32 said:


> *Some of you people must have been amazed when Indian Army High Command opposed any settlement of Siachin Glacier Dispute, suggested by their political masters many times in the past.
> 
> What Strategic significance that far flung area could have? That is a wasteland - nothing but inhospitable terrain covered with snow mile and miles.
> 
> In fact, Siachin deployment is biggest source of illegal money for rich and infamous generals of Indian Army.
> 
> These General Officers are minting enormous amount of money from the contractors who supply rations, clothing, oil and equipment in Saichin.
> 
> A place where a Chappatti costs 750 rupees. A place where can of kerosene oil costs 5000 rupees. And so on.
> 
> There is a nexus of Supply Contractors and Indian Military General who are making unbelievable amount of money.
> 
> Blood of poor Indian solders is being shed there and they suffer physically, emotionally and psychologically, where as they Generals are securing future of their sons and daughters by pilling up Indian Rupees and US dollars in their local and swiss accounts.
> 
> That is the real significance of Siachin Glacier for Indian Army High Command.*



Can you proof your BS with any source ...plz dnt put rupeenews type crap source


----------



## hillman32

keyboard said:


> Can you proof your BS with any source ...plz dnt put rupeenews type crap source



*Why do you need a proof for this SIMPLE fact ?

Why does Indian High Command always oppose any settlement of Siachin Dispute on flimsy grounds ?

Siachin is far flung area and neither Indian nor Pakistan has any real interest over there.

But on the name of that place Indian General can make politicians and masses fool alike and make lot of money through supply contractors.

Ask some officer or soldier who had served in Siachin and he will support my point of view.*


----------



## keyboard

hillman32 said:


> *Why do you need a proof for this SIMPLE fact ?
> 
> Why does Indian High Command always oppose any settlement of Siachin Dispute on flimsy grounds ?
> 
> Siachin is far flung area and neither Indian nor Pakistan has any real interest over there.
> 
> But on the name of that place Indian General can make politicians and masses fool alike and make lot of money through supply contractors.
> 
> Ask some officer or soldier who had served in Siachin and he will support my point of view.*



Again m told you without proof dnt start BS .. 

*Mod plz delete that post *


----------



## Aimar

hillman32 said:


> Siachin is far flung area and neither Indian nor Pakistan has any real interest over there.


 good morning !!



> But on the name of that place Indian General can make politicians and masses fool alike and make lot of money through supply contractors.
> 
> Ask some officer or soldier who had served in Siachin and he will support my point of view.



I know many of them personally and talk on these issue more....keep your BS with you that a chapati costs Rs 750


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

I as a taxpayer do not complain even if the chapatti cost 1000 rupees.

Its our land our money our soldiers and of course our chapattis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ganga

hillman32 said:


> *Some of you people must have been amazed when Indian Army High Command opposed any settlement of Siachin Glacier Dispute, suggested by their political masters many times in the past.
> 
> What Strategic significance that far flung area could have? That is a wasteland - nothing but inhospitable terrain covered with snow mile and miles.
> 
> In fact, Siachin deployment is biggest source of illegal money for rich and infamous generals of Indian Army.
> 
> These General Officers are minting enormous amount of money from the contractors who supply rations, clothing, oil and equipment in Saichin.
> 
> A place where a Chappatti costs 750 rupees. A place where can of kerosene oil costs 5000 rupees. And so on.
> 
> There is a nexus of Supply Contractors and Indian Military General who are making unbelievable amount of money.
> 
> Blood of poor Indian solders is being shed there and they suffer physically, emotionally and psychologically, where as they Generals are securing future of their sons and daughters by pilling up Indian Rupees and US dollars in their local and swiss accounts.
> 
> That is the real significance of Siachin Glacier for Indian Army High Command.*



The same thing can be told about Pakistan.


----------



## hillman32

Ganga said:


> The same thing can be told about Pakistan.



*Pakistan Army never opposed any settlement as Indian Generals always opposed any withdrawal from Siachin.
**
Who wants to leave such a place where money can made by using patriotism of many fools who are willing to pay 1000 for same chappatii which is cost 750 Rupees so far ?

Be happy and keep filling the confers of Corrupt Generals of Indian Army.

Have a nice day. *


----------



## keyboard

hillman32 said:


> *Pakistan Army never opposed any settlement as Indian Generals always opposed any withdrawal from Siachin.
> **
> Who wants to leave such a place where money can made by using patriotism of many fools who are willing to pay 1000 for same chappatii which is cost 750 Rupees so far ?
> 
> Be happy and keep filling the confers of Corrupt Generals of Indian Army.
> 
> Have a nice day. *



*Have a nice day *

Our Generals are not dictators like your mussarf who fill their swiss bank account and stop countries growth from 7-8 to 3-4 
and because of your fine Generals you also saw an emergency .....


----------



## Windjammer

Aimar said:


> good morning !!



Now wake up and smell the coffee. 


> I know many of them personally and talk on these issue more....keep your BS with you that a chapati costs Rs 750



What did they tell you ?.... local Dhaba gives them a special discount. 

A report even drawn back in the 90s, concluded that taking all the logistic costs into account, even a Chapati works out at around Rs 500 each. Something an ordinary soldier is not in a position to disclose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## keyboard

Windjammer said:


> Now wake up and smell the coffee.
> 
> 
> What did they tell you ?.... local Dhaba gives them a special discount.
> 
> A report even drawn back in the 90s, concluded that taking all the logistic costs into account, even a Chapati works out at around Rs 500 each. Something an ordinary soldier is not in a position to disclose.



Do you provide any source of Chapati prize 

Or this is another BD story by your rupeenews
please show me another rupeenews source m dieing to see it from long time


----------



## hillman32

"This is like a struggle of two bald men over a comb," said Stephen P.
Cohen, an authority on the Indian subcontinent at the Brookings Institution.
"Siachen is the epitome of the worst aspects of the relationship. These are
two countries that are paired on a road to Oslo or Hiroshima, and at this
point they could go either way."


----------



## hillman32

Fifteen years of refrigerated combat have brought only 15 years of hardened
stalemate. The Pakistanis cannot get up to the glacier; the Indians cannot
come down.

"Nobody can win, no matter how long we fight," said Maj. Gen. V. S. Budhwar,
the Indian commander in Leh, whose region includes Siachen.


----------



## hillman32

Both sides deploy about 3,000 soldiers. While the Pakistanis refuse to
divulge how much they spend in Siachen, the Indians estimate the cost at
about $350,000 to $500,000 a day, said Lieut. Gen. R. K. Sawhney, the army's
director general of military intelligence.

Transporting kerosene is one major expense. Some Indian soldiers live in
igloos made of fiberglass panels. Six soldiers can sleep in jigsaw
configurations, crowded into a room the size of a king-size bed. Others live
in ice tunnels gouged out with a pickax. Either way, small kerosene stoves
are the hearths they huddle around. The hissing competes with the howling of
the wind. Black smoke seems to color everything, including a man's spit.

The highest perches are occupied by only a handful of soldiers, and sleeping
is rarely done at night, for this is the most likely time for the enemy to
sneak up. Sentry duty is bleak work. Hot water bottles do not stay hot for
long. A relay must be set up to exchange frozen rifles for defrosted ones.

During storms, the heavy snowfall seems as thick as long, white drapery. The
wind does pinwheels, and the basics of a hard life gets that much harder.
"At my post, you have to use a crawl trench to get to the toilet," said Cpl.
Joginder Singh. "When it snows, the trench fills up and you have to stand.
The enemy can see you and that's how you die."

It is difficult to know how many men have been killed. Some local news
reports put casualty totals for both sides in the thousands, but this seems
based on conjecture. The Pakistanis do not release such details, and the
Indians say they have lost only the 616 soldiers whose names appear on a
stone memorial at the base camp.


----------



## hillman32

Over the years, Siachen itself has been the subject of seven "major rounds
of talks," said Robert G. Wirsing, a scholar at the University of South
Carolina.

Under various Governments ruled by various parties, negotiators have agreed
that the conflict is futile -- and some have even called it lunatic. But one
side or the other has always been too afraid of a double-cross to complete a
deal. Domestic politics are also a hitch. Any compromise involving Kashmir
looms like a lit fuse, especially to unstable Governments.

So the two armies fight on, proud of conquering the elements if not each
other. Their doctors have become experts at high-altitude medicine, their
helicopter pilots adroit at skirting the cliffs. Solar panels are affixed to
some igloos.

On the Indian side, a kerosene pipeline is being completed. A ski lift will
ferry soldiers across the canyons. A pulley system has begun to hoist
supplies up the mountainsides. Bacteria are eating human waste in machines
called biodigesters.

"We have become specialists at high-altitude fighting -- probably the best
in the world," boasted General Sawhney, sounding as self-congratulatory as
his Pakistani counterparts. "We can tolerate the harsh elements. We have
made livable conditions."

We are prepared, both sides say, to battle on the roof of the world forever.


----------



## hillman32

*Amid the high peaks of the western Himalayas, where the air is thin and the temperature drops to 50 below, Pakistan, like India, has about 3,000 soldiers fighting in a border war that is now 26 years old.

For a soldier, this is where hell freezes over, a 46-mile river of
slow-moving ice surrounded by stupendous towers of snow. Temperatures swoon to 50 below, and sudden blizzards can bury field artillery in minutes. Men
sleep in ice caves or igloos and breathe air so spare of oxygen that it
sends their hearts into a mad gallop. Fainting spells and pounding headaches
are frequent. Frostbite chews its way through digits and limbs.*


----------



## hillman32

*Demilitarization of the Siachen
Conflict Zone: Concepts for
Implementation and Monitoring*

Brigadier (ret.) Asad Hakeem
Pakistan Army

Brigadier (ret.) Gurmeet Kanwal
Indian Army

with
Michael Vannoni and Gaurav Rajen
Sandia National Laboratories

Prepared by
Sandia National Laboratories
Albuquerque, New Mexico 87185 and Livermore, California 94550

http://www.cmc.sandia.gov/cmc-papers/sand20075670.pdf


----------



## SpArK

*Sorry fellow Indians.. hillman is saying the truth here.*

Since April 13, 1984, Indian and Pakistani troops have engaged 
with one other, eyeball to eyeball, for control of the 76-km long 
glacier. A*t Rs 3 crore (Rs 30 million) per day, the Indian Army's 
expenditure on Operation Meghdoot, another term for maintaining control over the icy heights, over 5557 days amounts to a whopping Rs 16,601 crore (Rs 166010 million).
*
Most of this amount is spend on air sorties, IAF helicopters and 
aircraft. At least four to six helicopters are deployed on daily 
to drop ammunition, and food supplies to the 108 posts at 
Siachen. The cost of being airborne for one hour: Rs 26,000. For 
the IL-76 and AN-32 aircraft which have to fly to the base 
closest to the glacier the cost works out to Rs 45,000 every hour. 

What the IAF ferries also ends up costing a bomb. For instance, a packet of Frooti, normally available for Rs 10, reaches Siachen 
at a cost of Rs 85; a litre of kerosene works out to Rs 138. 
Besides this, high altitude clothing for the jawans, imported 
from Austria and Switzerland, costs Rs 50,000 per head while snow taxis used to cart the supplies to places where helicopters 
cannot reach, cost a couple of lakhs each.

But the damages, monumental as they are, are not merely 
financial. *The conflict has resulted in 2500 soldiers losing 
their lives, and 10,000 others being incapacitated more due to 
harsh terrain, adverse climatic conditions -- which lead to frost
bite, hypoxia, whiteouts and severe mental stress -*- than actual 
military engagement. *The Pakistanis, meanwhile, are said to have spent only a quarter of India's Siachen bill.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

BENNY said:


> *Sorry fellow Indians.. hillman is saying the truth here.*
> 
> Since April 13, 1984, Indian and Pakistani troops have engaged
> with one other, eyeball to eyeball, for control of the 76-km long
> glacier. A*t Rs 3 crore (Rs 30 million) per day, the Indian Army's
> expenditure on Operation Meghdoot, another term for maintaining control over the icy heights, over 5557 days amounts to a whopping Rs 16,601 crore (Rs 166010 million).
> *
> Most of this amount is spend on air sorties, IAF helicopters and
> aircraft. At least four to six helicopters are deployed on daily
> to drop ammunition, and food supplies to the 108 posts at
> Siachen. The cost of being airborne for one hour: Rs 26,000. For
> the IL-76 and AN-32 aircraft which have to fly to the base
> closest to the glacier the cost works out to Rs 45,000 every hour.
> 
> What the IAF ferries also ends up costing a bomb. For instance, a packet of Frooti, normally available for Rs 10, reaches Siachen
> at a cost of Rs 85; a litre of kerosene works out to Rs 138.
> Besides this, high altitude clothing for the jawans, imported
> from Austria and Switzerland, costs Rs 50,000 per head while snow taxis used to cart the supplies to places where helicopters
> cannot reach, cost a couple of lakhs each.
> 
> But the damages, monumental as they are, are not merely
> financial. *The conflict has resulted in 2500 soldiers losing
> their lives, and 10,000 others being incapacitated more due to
> harsh terrain, adverse climatic conditions -- which lead to frost
> bite, hypoxia, whiteouts and severe mental stress -*- than actual
> military engagement. *The Pakistanis, meanwhile, are said to have spent only a quarter of India's Siachen bill.*




Sorry dude even though u had not substantiated wat hill man said abt the cost with sources i m asuming the above said to be true.

But consideting the geo-strategic importanc e of Siachen that is nothing.
Do you have ever wondered why even if the GOI wants a solution the Army (supposedly the one which is suffering there) flatly rejects that proposal..?

Some food for thought:

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

There are numerous other links as well.but I think the above 3 are enough to substantiate my argument.

Money as some people make out to be a big issue like ridiculous arguments like chapati costs 500,etc are nothing more than propaganda value as the soldier doesnt pay for it.
My tax money pays for it...and do u know wat..I m not concerned abt it.
And the reason Pakistan spends a quarter of India is not because they r pece-minded but because there is road connectivity to their bases because of their relative low altitude.
Given a chance they ll more than gladly pay the price and occupy India's positions and mind u they have already tried and failed once.

Google *"Operation Rajiv"* and u ll know wat im speaking..

So ppl cut the argument here over costs.If Pakistan is not able to keep up with the costs no one is stopping it from vacating Siachen.But dont crib abt the spending on the indian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aimar

Windjammer said:


> Now wake up and smell the coffee.



no , the coffee will cost 1000 bucks..you smell it.




> What did they tell you ?.... local Dhaba gives them a special discount.



yes..kake da dhaba with special menu..from across the border...dont you know ??



> A report even drawn back in the 90s, concluded that taking all the logistic costs into account, even a Chapati works out at around Rs 500 each. Something an ordinary soldier is not in a position to disclose.



now this is on topic..abov was just usual troll..
now go and decide wether its 500 or 750..then come back..
BTW why am I replying to *you..*


----------



## Tiger Prowling

*Why Siachen is important enough, to spend million to keep few soldier's there and loseing precious lives without firing a bullet.

Why dont both Pak and India withdraw from it and leave it to snow.

Or is there a EGO problem here. *


----------



## Areesh

Ok guys enough BS. This is a picture thread so leave it this way. No discussion about anything else.

From now on only posts about Pak Army pics in Siachen. And if our mods would be kind enough to wake up and delete all the unrelated BS from this thread.


----------



## mikkix

That is true the cost of living in siachen glacier is in $$$$$.
India spend more than 5 times then the pakistanis...
I can tell you more that pakistanis may dont want siachen and they want india to be up there cause it makes their cost up...Numerous amount of money that india spends are occured in these kind of glaciers.. The strategy that Zia ulhaq adapt in his time where he wants to make india to spend on such stupid glaciers ,..
There is no significance of it..
some people says its important for watching pakistan and china links through these but believe me its just a defense tactics from pakistani generals..
There can be a huge corruption involves in it by deploying army personnels there....
*Indians can be allowed to post their army pictures here so we shouldn't be conservative in that manner..*


----------



## Areesh

When we are talking about Siachen how can we forget Alpha Bravo Charlie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taha Samad

^^ This is based on a real operation carried out by PA.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I know the real Major who was involved in this Ops... he is posted in nowshehra ordinance supplies etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

Major Naveed , if am not wrong .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

arslan_treen said:


> Major Naveed , if am not wrong .



Ur right.. u know him?


----------



## Areesh

arslan_treen said:


> Major Naveed , if am not wrong .



Thanks for the name dear.


----------



## Super Falcon

well i heared that G 3 never perfomed well in cold conditions so what typr of Assault rifle these commandos uses their


----------

